# Survival rate.



## Jackson (May 19, 2005)

I have a pair of Grandis at the moment (both sub-adult) that i will hopefully mate within the next few months. Lets say all going well the female lays an ooth and 200 nympths emerge. How many of those are likely to survive to L3?


----------

